# UPDATE. What can be causing the light to flicker ?



## Dave7 (25 Dec 2021)

We have 2 double wall lights.
The bulbs are screw in type.
Just one light ie one bulb has started to flicker.
Its not all the time....... it can be ok for hours then starts for maybe 10-20 minutes.
I have unscrewed the bulb and made sure its seated properly.
Any ideas ?


----------



## sleuthey (25 Dec 2021)

From what you have said it’s clearly not your household wiring or switch. My money would be on you having cheap led bulbs in the light and flickering being part and parcel of having them (ours do this and BIL electrician says this is the cause).

swap the flickering bulb with the adjacent one and if the same bulb flickers then this is the cause.


----------



## sleuthey (25 Dec 2021)

….. and if there Halogen not LED then I’ll eat a whole Chocolate Orange for breakfast


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Dec 2021)

Poltergeist


----------



## stephec (25 Dec 2021)

The ghost of Christmas past?


----------



## Kingfisher101 (25 Dec 2021)

Just get a new bulb and try that out, then you will know if its the bulb or not.


----------



## midlife (25 Dec 2021)

Swap the bulbs over and see which side flickers


----------



## Time Waster (25 Dec 2021)

In storm arwen our lights flickered a lot. If its windy and you've got overhead power supply (no longer allowed) it could be affecting power supply enough to only show up in your lighting.


----------



## newts (25 Dec 2021)

midlife said:


> Swap the bulbs over and see which side flickers


Daffodils or snowdrops?


----------



## Teamfixed (25 Dec 2021)

Sounds like not, but I assume you don't have a dimmer switch?


----------



## TissoT (26 Dec 2021)

This Time of year.

Probably be a old aunt just saying Hello or wishing you a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Dec 2021)

sleuthey said:


> From what you have said it’s clearly not your household wiring or switch. My money would be on you having cheap led bulbs in the light and flickering being part and parcel of having them (ours do this and BIL electrician says this is the cause).
> 
> swap the flickering bulb with the adjacent one and if the same bulb flickers then this is the cause.


So obvious I hadn't thought of it 
Strangely it's not happened since I posted.
The power of CC maybe ?


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2022)

As the problem was so intermittent I never got around to trying @midlife suggestion.
100% success......dodgy bulb.
Thank you all.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> As the problem was so intermittent I never got around to trying @midlife suggestion.
> 100% success......dodgy bulb.
> Thank you all.


Where'd the dodgy bulb go?


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Where'd the dodgy bulb go?


Sold it on ebay .

It will go in the bin.


----------

